# multiple bathroom exhaust fans into one vent??



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would go with a single unit like that is used in commercial structures. One fan pulls for all spaces needing venting. Better than putting in multiple units, plus will be quieter.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> I would go with a single unit like that is used in commercial structures. One fan pulls for all spaces needing venting. Better than putting in multiple units, plus will be quieter.


I would prefer that. Just don't know the "rules" of doing so. Do you need a variable speed fan? Are there any rules on dampners/backdraft? 
Seems if there are, then there has to be a control unit to monitor the various on/off configurations. With one draw, wouldn't duct size be more critical? Am I over thinking it??

thanks for chiming in,
Jules


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It depends on how many baths or spaces that you are controlling. Broan, Panasonic, and a few others have them. Basically the motor unit sits in the attic, and pulls the air through the ducts from each space. As for turning the fan on, you could set it for when the light goes on (ie relay), or through a ir spot that would tell if someone enters or exits the space.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

I guess what I'm concerned with is, if it's just one fan, set inline, and you have it switched at each of the (3) locations, what keeps it from drawing your conditioned air out of locations 2 and 3 when you're only "stinking" up location #1? Electronically controlled dampners? variable speed fan motor? etc.?
I'll do some more googling. I didn't run into any on my previous Broan searches. Makes sense that they would have a setup though.
Thanks,
Jules


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

Found close to what I'm looking for.....
Aldes Ventzones
http://www.iaqsource.com/product.php?p=american-aldes_zrt-1-4&product=173845&category=2145

anyone out there ever use these? Other brands/recommendations?
thanks.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

That would work for the zones. This is what you need to get http://www.iaqsource.com/category.php/american-aldes-ventzone-packages/?category=2152 They come in 2 to 5 room setups. I know that they are expensive, but when you factor in the costs for separate units, it justify spending that. I would go for it if I had two baths in my house, especially when you do not want to hear the fan running when someone uses it.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the concept. My only reservation is the fan speed/cfms. 2 of the 3 spaces I have are small. Unless I'm missing something, the fan isn't variable speed? I'd hate to "suck" 171cfms each time I ran it in a 4x6 1/2 bath.
Or does the restrictors keep the cfm's down?

Thanks again,
Jules


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You would have to check out the spec's. Best thing is to get in touch with an environmental engineer that can take the blueprints of the home, or come in to get the numbers to do the calculations for the best option. It would be money worth spent, than trying to figure on your own and end up with the wrong equipment that is either undersized or oversized.


----------



## JulesB (Jan 19, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Best thing is to get in touch with an environmental engineer that can take the blueprints of the home, or come in to get the numbers to do the calculations for the best option.


have basically done that, when I had HLA done for sizing hvac. 
Plan to contact manufacterer monday morning to discuss. I believe they use some form of inline restrictor vs. variable speed motors.....


----------

